# New 75 Gallon



## Cosmic Charlie (Jun 14, 2005)

My wife and I just purchased a new 75 gallon tank for our foyer. It is totally set up now and has been for about 2-3 weeks. How much longer (if any) should we wait before adding fish? I've tested the water for all of the things I know to test it for. Everything is coming up AOK. We are hoping to avoid as many first timer problems as necessary, so we're reading the internet and asking lots of questions.

We want to put angel fish in our tank. Those are our favorite fish, so we want to build around them. What fish work well with them? Also, how many angel fish are too many? Any advice is welcome, and we look forward to getting started with our new fish community.

Thanks


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

As you are about to keep angels, I suggest you to avoid the fin-nippers... The tank should be very peaceful...
Well for a 75 gal tank... I think it's ideal to keep a shoal of Angles, several catfish 9bristle-noised cat, maybe) and some tetras if you want...
I suggest to plant a lil heavily. and have an open water space.
About the cycle, what's your parameters, exactly? Esp ammonia. It's a safe method to keep some hardy fish in first.


----------



## Magdelaine (Apr 9, 2005)

Your tank has been set up but you didn't say anything about cycling the tank. Are you fishless cycling? If you are not your numbers will be great as long as you don't add anything to the tank...

But that doesn't mean your tank is ready; in fact it's just the opposite.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Magdelaine said:


> Your tank has been set up but you didn't say anything about cycling the tank. Are you fishless cycling? If you are not your numbers will be great as long as you don't add anything to the tank...
> 
> But that doesn't mean your tank is ready; in fact it's just the opposite.


Good point


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> ya. don't get fin-nippers. they can like annoy your fish. maxpayne is right. go with hardy fish at first, until you really get the hang of everything. hope this helps =)


no fin nippers cause angels have big fins! 

Welcome to the forums, youve came to the right place! hm it usually takes a couple weeks for the tank to cycle, did you add anything from an established tank?


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

well if hes just letting the tank sit there, it will never cycle...I don't think he really knows about cycling. Cosmic, you need to add an ammonia source, either through fish-waste or store bought ammonia, to begin the cycle. just letting it sit there isn't doing anything.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Charlie, if you look around the local shops, you'll find something called Bio-Spira. This is the best stuff you can get for making your tank pretty much instantly ready for fish.
I used to live in Lawrenceville, by the way, so I know you have plenty of fish stores around to help you. The AAAA, ( Atlanta Area Aquarium Association ) is another resource you can tap to help you quickly learn all the things you're going to need to master if you want to really make your Angelfish happy.

anyway, as for your original questions, you will have much better luck with your angels if you either:
A-- make your tank conditions match those of the angel breeder's tanks
or
B-- make your tank conditions perfect for angelfish.

You've tested everything, but let me assure you that those measurements are soon going to change quite a bit. That's okay; the trick is getting them to go where you want them.
What are they now? 

What size angels are you planning to get? That will be a big help in choosing tankmates. If you start with small ones you can also add small tankmates like neons, but bigger angels will eat neons they don't "know."


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Jun 14, 2005)

Wow...thanks for all of the information. I will put it all together and this will be a great place to get started. I see a few of you have posted about hardy fish. What fish would be considered hardy? I will go find the Bio-Spira when I get back in town from my bike ride this weekend. And from reading the above, I am understanding that this will provide the needed ammonia to properly cycle my tank. Am I correct? Also, did I understand correctly that adding angels later (after the tank is a little better established) is the correct way of thinking?

Old Salt...I joined the Atlanta Area Aquarium Association just the other day. I'm looking forward to getting involved with those guys.

Thanks for all of the advice. It's extremely appreciated!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yes, add the angels after your tank cycles


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

biospira doesn't add ammonia, it adds the bacteria that breaks down ammonia and nitrites to nitrates... this is what a cycle does (cultures your tank for the necessary bacteria) except without adding a bacteria source. That is why you should add fish right after you add biospira. you need an ammonia source to keep that bacteria alive and healthy.
Hardy fish
most tetras
barbs (although there is a possibility they will pick on your angels I've kept them together successfully)
danios (also may pick)
dwarf gouramis


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Jun 14, 2005)

I was told at a LFS that neon tetras can live successfully with angels if the angels start out small and get used to living with tetras from a young age. Good info? My wife is really interested in having several of them. She thinks they're fun to watch.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Possibly they could be alright. In my experience though, every neon I ever put in any tank with any size angel eventually ended up as lunch. In the wild neons are an angels natural food source.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That's what I meant about them "knowing" them. Angels which grow up with some neons will often refrain from eating those particular neons, but any new neons added are doomed. Come to think of it, once they start eating the new ones they'll often start eating the old ones, too, so the moral of the story is to add all your neons when the angels are still very young and don't add any more after the angels have grown.
I can't guarantee that it will work, though. It often does.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Jun 14, 2005)

How do I solve this one? Listening to the advice of some LFS people, some books, and some internet articles, I purchased some marigold swordtails to begin cycling the tank. I got them yesterday morning, and they were in the tank all day with my new cory cats. I came home yesterday evening, and they were really swimming around and exploring their new place. This morning when I woke up I couldn't find a few of them. I searched and searched until I walked around the corner and found three of them on the floor. What in the world is that about??? There is hardly any room for them to get out, and they found it. Will the fish shop take them back and allow me to get more? What should I do to avoid this in the future?

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Jun 14, 2005)

ph - 7
NO2 - 1.5
NO3 - 15
amonia - 0.5
Water Temperature - 79-80

How did the amonia and nitrate levels change so quickly? Is this normal?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

> I searched and searched until I walked around the corner and found three of them on the floor.


they may have jumped out... you forgot covering? If they have passed away I doubt the fact that the fish store will take them back... and... it's not always marigold swordtails ideal for cycling... you may try other hardy fish as well...
BTW, cycling or not, you should cover your tank all the time...


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Cosmic Charlie said:


> ph - 7
> NO2 - 1.5
> NO3 - 15
> amonia - 0.5
> ...


I think yes, as you added the marigold swordtails in.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

do you have anymore fish in the tank? ammonia shouldnt get any higher than it is if you do and your nitrites shouldn't either (already too high but you need it about that high to keep cycling) Cycling with fish is a real headache. Fishless cycling is a lot easier because you don't have to constantly monitor ammonia and nitrite levels to cycle and is less expensive because you don't lose fish.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

also did you add biospira? this would help bring everything down to an acceptible level.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Charlie, seriously, the BioSpira is one of the best things ever invented for starting a new tank. It fixes everything, and nearly instantly.

Swordtails are notorious jumpers, and they'll jump through the smallest hole they can fit through when they get the urge. Make sure the lid is secure and the holes/slots are all covered. Making the tank one that they don't want to jump out of in the first place will also help with this problem.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Jun 14, 2005)

Yes...added the Bio Spora.

Also, just to clear myself. I did have the tank covered. There was about an inch in the back that wasn't covered on the side opposite the filtration system. Since the unfortunate loss of the three swordtails, I have taken care of all possible escape routes for any more tragedies. No more holes anywhere.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Jun 14, 2005)

It's ok... They replaced them at the fish shop. I'm back in business now.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

not surprising, what are your parameters now? Ammonia? Nitrite? Nitrate?


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Jun 14, 2005)

Ammonia - 0
Nitrite - spiked
Nitrate - 5

About to do a water change.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Jun 14, 2005)

Water change is complete. Nitrite levels are much better.

When fish go to the corner and go up and down, up and down....etc. What are they up to? Just having fun? Not liking the new water?


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Jun 14, 2005)

Ammonia still 0
Nitrite much lower today - 0.5
Nitrate less than 10

Am I getting close to being cycled?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

yes pretty darn close


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Jun 14, 2005)

Very nice... I'm hoping to add some angel fish this weekend.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Jun 14, 2005)

Ammonia - 0
Nitrite - 0.25
Nitrate - 5.0

Shouldn't nitrate be getting higher rather than lower at this point?


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Jun 14, 2005)

Levels exactly the same today. Do you think that I will be safe adding angels this weekend?


----------



## Cosmic Charlie (Jun 14, 2005)

My how things have changed since this thread was started. The tank is now fully up and running. Cycled completely and slowly stocking. We've decided not to do the angels anymore. Seems like all of the other fish that we like and wanted to have with the angels weren't compatible and would've been angel food eventually. I appreciate the help in getting to this point. Just thought I'd give an update.

Thanks,
Tony


----------

